

Joo: A Smooth Curved Language For the Web - buzzilo
http://burzak.com/proj/jooscript/

======
buzzilo
Some read-ahead answers.

1\. No, types are feature of language design. It is not a hack. But some hacks
were used to implement it.

2\. It was developed during my boring boring high school time. It took around
two years from idea to current state.

4\. It may _not_ contain critical design flaws, because it is pure JavaScript.

5\. It may contain some sort of unseen errors, but for me Jooscript just work
as expected.

6\. Current version is 0.5 alpha 5, next release will be beta. Current syntax
not going to be changed any time soon.

7\. No, getters and setters not implemented yet.

8\. JooScript basics are compatible with IE 6+, Opera and Node.js (of cource
until you do not open your app with fancy new descriptors in old browser)

Funny thing is that only latest Firefox passed advanced test based on
ECMAScript 5 spec. I wonder who is doing right job, Mozzila or other vendors?

